# Dream Clothes!



## Tania (Nov 5, 2009)

Something Lilly posted in another thread got my thinking about clothes that we wish were readily available, but aren't. What are your dream designs? What dream designs have you made a reality via sewing them yourself, commissioning them from a seamstress, or happening upon them on ebay/in a consignment store/whatever?

I've been looking for the perfect shearling flapper coat. J. Peterman sold JUST THE RIGHT KIND back in 1999, but I missed my chance to buy it. I decided to wait until the coat went on sale. Soon after, Peterman filed for bankruptcy and promptly shuttered their store at San Francisco Center. I rifled through EVERY RACK at the Peterman asset sale they held at the Concourse Exhibition Center a few months later. I even had my friend Jennie check through the huge stockpiles of old Peterman merch that made its way to the east coast three years after. I continue to check ebay every month, hoping to see one. And nothing. 

I'm thinking I'll just have to bite the bullet and hire Tracie (who makes most of my period fashions) to make a copy for me.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Nov 5, 2009)

A little off topic...J.Peterman? There was really a J.Peterman... I always thought that was a made up company on Seinfeld!


----------



## Tania (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah, it was a real company - actually, IS a real company, as they're back in business.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 6, 2009)

I want, want, want some pullon bellbottom pants & jeans like they had in the 60's. Some yrs ago I found some in the now defunct Stuarts Plus (I miss that store) but sadly I outgrew them. If I had known I was gonna go from being an 18/20 to a 24 I would've bought up all those in a 24 as well as the size 18 I got them in. Also 60's & 70's style clothes. Also some button front and flared circle type mini skirts. I had some I got in Rainbow some yrs ago but outgrew them.


----------



## ByRoSwim (Nov 6, 2009)

What size bell bottom do you like? I have a line of dancewear with wide bell bottoms made from cotton lycra. Sizes are from small to 4x and a variety of colors to choose from. There is a side split but it can be sewn up.

Here is an example on my size med model. I dont have pics of my plus size model, yet. 

View attachment 100_0430[1][1].jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 6, 2009)

I want an off-white square necked empire tunic with long sleeves and a ruched bust. I'm working toward making one for myself some day.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Nov 6, 2009)

I want this. Not for a wedding, of course, but for a costume

http://medievalbridalfashions.com/forgetmenot.htm 

View attachment forget me not gown.jpg


----------



## katorade (Nov 6, 2009)

I want a large print black and white houndstooth pea coat and some kickass knee-high flat boots that aren't bland or ug(g)ly.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd like a knee length brown tweed or brown herringbone wool winter coat with a wide, notched lapel collar. Like this one, only in brown. I need to look harder!


----------



## Frankie (Nov 6, 2009)

katorade said:


> I want a large print black and white houndstooth pea coat and some kickass knee-high flat boots that aren't bland or ug(g)ly.



I'm not sure what size you are, but in case you wear up to an XL, there's this from The Limited.


----------



## Crystal (Nov 6, 2009)

I want a snow white knee-length peacoat. No belt or crazy big buttons. Just simple and beautiful.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Nov 6, 2009)

I love all of your peacoat ideas. If I were to lose weight for any fashion reason, it would be to fit into a vintage pea coat I have (size 10) that is grey wool. I adore it. I never feel more elegant than when I'm wearing that coat.

Sadly, I don't even know where it is right now... so my wish would be for that coat to reappear. Oh, and also for it to be able to fit me! Ha.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 7, 2009)

Those are cute bellbottoms! How much are they & do you have any with the side slits sewn up? I had some purple bellbottoms in the 70's & outgrew them then yrs later found some in Stuarts Plus and once gain out grew them. Sigh...


----------



## katorade (Nov 7, 2009)

BBW4Chattery said:


> I love all of your peacoat ideas. If I were to lose weight for any fashion reason, it would be to fit into a vintage pea coat I have (size 10) that is grey wool. I adore it. I never feel more elegant than when I'm wearing that coat.
> 
> Sadly, I don't even know where it is right now... so my wish would be for that coat to reappear. Oh, and also for it to be able to fit me! Ha.










It's available in charcoal grey, too!


----------



## Melian (Nov 7, 2009)

I have wanted this AMF corset for years and years and years.....and am finally having it commissioned in custom colouring (got paid a decent sum for a scientific journal contribution and can finally afford the damn thing!!) 

hottest corset ever


----------



## Tania (Nov 7, 2009)

AWESOME, Melian! Congrats! Must post pics when it arrives!

Everybody: love your contributions!


----------



## Red (Nov 7, 2009)

A hip length, waterproof jacket that is cut for a woman and not a baboon. I have tried every bloomin' coat out there on the UK high street and it seems that the only coats that actually do-up are mens XXL/XXXL; which just about hit my upper knee and the sleeves flap about all over the place. 

Womans jackets fit like a dream (like this one) on the chest and shoulders but fall a good 10" short on the hips.


I don't want a long coat. I want a smart, practical, lightweight and comfortable JACKET and it seems nigh on impossible to acheive. So frustrated.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 7, 2009)

I am enjoying the tunic length on a lot of clothes these days but the tunic length can vary so wildly. I would love about 5-8 teeshirts with various styling and colors but all of them hit at like the bottom of my hip. I like long shirts. But i don't want to have to buy clothes three sizes too big to have the length that i want. 
Whenever i make my clothes, i always lengthen the shirt to my tastes. Being tall with a disproportionate long torso shirts suck for me.
OH and sleeves on long sleeved shirts to be able to fit my ape arms. I have really long arms and womens clothing has too short sleeves. (ape arms is an affectionate tease my hubby calls me because he uses me to reach things)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd kill for some Faded Bell Bottom Jeans. But Even if I could find some, Of course, I don't know how that would look on a person who wears a size 30 Bottom.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 8, 2009)

I think they would look good on you. I'd like to have some too. Esp pullon ones...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah. Pull on would be AWSOME. 

I Have a deep-seeded -love- for 60's - 90's fashion. 


I'd kill for ...oh, man, I can't remember what they're called now. So I'll have to describe them? 

They have a Halter-Style top, and overly large pant legs. But it's a one-peice outfit... ?


----------



## ByRoSwim (Nov 9, 2009)

cherylharrell said:


> Those are cute bellbottoms! How much are they & do you have any with the side slits sewn up? I had some purple bellbottoms in the 70's & outgrew them then yrs later found some in Stuarts Plus and once gain out grew them. Sigh...



_________________________________________________________

The pants are $59 plus shipping. They are made from cotton/poly/lycra, the shrinkage is very minimal, sizes 1x(18-20) to 5x (34-36). I can make any insem length plus any bell size. Unfortuneately, all my plus sizes sell out fast and right now I don't have any in stock. The colors are black,burgundy, forest green, purple, red, hot pink and turquoise. You can see more colors and styes here on my tribes. Hope this helps.

http://people.tribe.net/5eda3e4a-ae7d-4aae-b956-2cade00146ec/photos


----------



## ByRoSwim (Nov 9, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yeah. Pull on would be AWSOME.
> 
> I Have a deep-seeded -love- for 60's - 90's fashion.
> 
> ...




Sometimes those are called jumpsuits. I used to call them catsuits athough the leg was tighter. I used to make a catsuit with a halter top actually I had several styles of catsuits back in the 90's. I'm thinking of reviving them for 2010


----------



## Jes (Nov 9, 2009)

boots. BOOTS.

i can't even think of what type of style yet, because I never get that far. I know there are large-width stores out there, but I still haven't found anything that appealed to me...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 10, 2009)

Jes said:


> boots. BOOTS.
> 
> i can't even think of what type of style yet, because I never get that far. I know there are large-width stores out there, but I still haven't found anything that appealed to me...


Oh HECK YES


My Calves are like, 22 - 23 inches. 
I've come to settle for the Ankel-Boots. Though they say their wide-width, I'm going to have to wait and see.. :/ Bah.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Can't afford right now but will keep you in mind. I think the catsuits had a narrower leg more like leggings and the jumpsuits has the wider leg. Love the 60's & 70's type clothes...


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 22, 2009)

I want this badly enough that I'd be willing to buy two of them and hire someone to make me a pretty dress that would fit me. 

I want it badly enough that I'd be willing to buy one and keep it in my closet to admire.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh how I feel your pain. That has happened to me so many times...


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 23, 2009)

Avenue Denim Lite jeans in size 32 .

*EFF YOU AVENUE*!!!!! for taking them away.


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 23, 2009)

I want this dress SO badly. It's not lack of fabric or time that prevents me from making it, just a complete lack of occasion to ever wear it. Someone just bloody PROPOSE already! (joke)

Tracey xx 

View attachment Bee01.jpg


View attachment Bee02.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Nov 23, 2009)

A pair of low-rise jeans that showed off my ass, without the back pockets hanging down to the back of my knees. Oh, and WITHOUT 5 BAJILLION YARDS OF DENIM HANGING OFF MY FEET.


----------



## Melian (Nov 25, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> I want this dress SO badly. It's not lack of fabric or time that prevents me from making it, just a complete lack of occasion to ever wear it. Someone just bloody PROPOSE already! (joke)
> 
> Tracey xx



Tracey.....*gets down on one knee*


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 26, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> I want this dress SO badly. It's not lack of fabric or time that prevents me from making it, just a complete lack of occasion to ever wear it. Someone just bloody PROPOSE already! (joke)
> 
> Tracey xx



Oh man EVERYTHING about that dress is perfect. _Everything._

One item I've found absolutely impossible to find is a pair of low-rise, 5-pocket, brown cords that are just the right shade of brown and tight-fitting from waist to knee and flare out to at least 24 inches at the hem, all in my size. [side note: since when is a 18 inch leg opening considered flared? darn you, skinny jean craze!] Whenever I find something close there's always something wrong with them. (Either wonky pockets, non-standard waist closure, etc.) Also, judging by my searching on eBay for this item only children and pregnant women wear flared cords. Go figure.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 26, 2009)

ok this is one of my dream outfits, and... its kinda weird... but I just love this style.






I want the mask, the coat, the hat. Later on in the movie, he wears this black bodysuit with a chestplate. SO AWESOME. :wubu:


----------



## Melian (Nov 26, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> ok this is one of my dream outfits, and... its kinda weird... but I just love this style.
> 
> I want the mask, the coat, the hat. Later on in the movie, he wears this black bodysuit with a chestplate. SO AWESOME. :wubu:



Heh....my husband has this, minus the SS insignia and the blade (could add the blade, though). Hellboy is awesome.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 26, 2009)

Melian said:


> Heh....my husband has this, minus the SS insignia and the blade (could add the blade, though). Hellboy is awesome.



Hell yea! Kroenen was my favorite character. I love all of his masks! Has a very steampunk flair.


----------



## cyrades86 (Nov 29, 2009)

my dream clothes would be something that fits me correctly haha.... most of the clothes i see for bigger ladies isnt very sexy or flattering ( i hate it when shirts bell out at the bottom, i like something that fits closer to my body) and a lot of it is made of material usually reserved for couches and throw pillows... I wish that more designers and clothing stores would realize that people bigger then a size 2 would like to dress sexy and feel attractive in what they are wearing...oh well...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 11, 2010)

I Dream Of The Day I Can Purchase Gothic Victorian/Elegant That Fit, And Look Decent. 

...That, and TRIPP Clothing.
They make some of the most amazing clothes..


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd love to be able to find my size in any and all stores and every skinny folks store and section now has plus sizes. So I never have to suffer again the pain of seeing cute stuff that will never be in my size...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 12, 2010)

Dark Lolita Clothing / Outfits - that'd - look - right - with - my - curves. 
Bohemian Styled Clothing / Outfits - that'd - look - right - with - my - curves.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 13, 2010)

I would love to have a bunch of period costumes like from the times of marie antoinette, and from the 20's, a dress with a bustle, tons of stuff like that. I just love costume dresses i guess. If i were ever to win the lottery...a good chunk of money and closet space would be dedicated to costumes just for the heck of it.


----------



## JadeRose (Jan 13, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Dream Of The Day I Can Purchase Gothic Victorian/Elegant That Fit, And Look Decent.
> 
> ...That, and TRIPP Clothing.
> They make some of the most amazing clothes..



I don't know what size you are but have you checked Torrid? I know they carry some tops by tripp Even at least one 5. When I was in store my friend asked about TRIPP & was told they carried the pants. Don't know how big though.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 13, 2010)

Let me tell you, if I won the lottery I'd fly right over to this dude's store and buy one of everything.

http://deedeebellbottom.com/


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 13, 2010)

When I Went to the Local Torrid, one of the women working there [who was quite large herself] advised me not to buy TRIPP clothes, or to make sure I try them on first. [Which is kinda hard seeing as it's not REALLY "Local" It's more like an hour drive there, Lol. ] 

She said TRIPP Clothing is made smaller, so even if the size is a 3x it fits like a 2x or some such. I don't really fit into a lot of Torrid's tops, overall. I Get Lucky, once in a while, and I just LOVE Their Corset Tops. But There never in stock at the store, so I've never been able to try one on.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 14, 2010)

That Dee Dee Bellbottom site has some major cute pants on it. I wonder if they carry womens plus sizes? I can't read the Japanese on the site. I love these:
































If they're not available in the plus sizes we'll let Mage have them. Anyone know where I can get pants like that in the plus sizes? Those pants are so me!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> That Dee Dee Bellbottom site has some major cute pants on it. I wonder if they carry womens plus sizes? I can't read the Japanese on the site. I love these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want a pair of brown velvetlike corduroys like that in my size. :smitten:


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 14, 2010)

i want anything worn by Amanda Palmer and Chris Corner. :wubu:


----------



## Melian (Jan 15, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> When I Went to the Local Torrid, one of the women working there [who was quite large herself] advised me not to buy TRIPP clothes, or to make sure I try them on first. [Which is kinda hard seeing as it's not REALLY "Local" It's more like an hour drive there, Lol. ]
> 
> She said TRIPP Clothing is made smaller, so even if the size is a 3x it fits like a 2x or some such. I don't really fit into a lot of Torrid's tops, overall. I Get Lucky, once in a while, and I just LOVE Their Corset Tops. But There never in stock at the store, so I've never been able to try one on.



YPP, I own a lot of Tripp items and generally find the sizes to run quite large, especially the pants, which are adjustable. We're talking 1-2 sizes above what is marked. Also, the mens' and womens' pants are almost exactly the same design, except the mens' pants go way larger. My husband wears 40's and he is nowhere near the largest size. You may want to try ordering some on eBay, as they will be waaaaay cheaper and you can ask the seller for exact measurements.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 22, 2010)

omg.... I simply *must* have this hat. I think I may try to make one.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, Lilly - that hat is indeed super! Let me know if you can find/write an easy pattern - I'd like a go at making one too!


----------



## mel (Mar 23, 2010)

I don't know where I would wear it...but I keep this site bookmarked..lol
I don't really have any dream clothes other than cute stuff that fits ..that doesnt have flowers on it..lol but I do have dream SHOES!!
(in fact ..I will just start a Dream Shoe thread..lol) 

View attachment med_liza2.jpg


----------



## Weeze (Mar 23, 2010)

I Want Cowboy Boots. So Bad.


----------



## katanne (Mar 23, 2010)

my dream clothes? maybe a signatured line of clothing is a very expensive dream for as well=)


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 24, 2010)

I want a Marilyn Monroe style black "Cocktail" dress. Oh, Em, Gee. <3 That would be FANTABULOUS!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 29, 2010)

I think......i NEED this dress....Please convince me to shell out and buy it...I'm sure shipping with cost an arm and a leg (assuming they DO ship all the way over here!) 

View attachment psychobillyclothingdress.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 29, 2010)

nevermind- will cost $42 to get it here! boooo


----------



## Micara (Mar 29, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> I think......i NEED this dress....Please convince me to shell out and buy it...I'm sure shipping with cost an arm and a leg (assuming they DO ship all the way over here!)



BUY IT. OMG that is a gorgeous dress. And you will look gorgeous in it! 

Loves it!


----------



## Micara (Mar 29, 2010)

I want pretty much ANYTHING from this website:

http://www.stopstaringclothing.com/sunshop/index.php?l=product_list&c=1

I love this style of clothing. Unfortunately, they only go up to an 18, so I would need to buy a couple and sew them together or something. I really should just learn to sew and make my own stuff. I have a perfectly good sewing machine sitting in my house, and I don't know how to use it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 30, 2010)

I am dreaming of the capability to purchase various beautiful items from this site here; http://www.pyramidcollection.com/ShopCategory3.aspx?id=51,1821&dispRow=1814


ESPECIALLY This here: http://www.pyramidcollection.com/itemdy00.asp?ID=51,1821&GEN1=Tops&T1=P8457+XS&dispRow=1814&srccode=

Paired with this, of course: http://www.pyramidcollection.com/it...1=Accessories&T1=P29750&dispRow=1817&srccode=


...Lol. I Love it. LOVE IT ALL! .... Wow. I need to start playing the lottery.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 30, 2010)

Scratch My Previous Post.
I want EVERYTHING from that site! Lol.


..actually, my dream is to own a Monokini. 
M'mmm. I think I would look good in a black monokini.


----------



## Proner (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh could I miss this thread! Well my dream clothes will be: shiny silk black shirt ( slim size to could fit well with my body), red bordeaux's waistcoat ( with the back of the waistcoat in shiny black ), simple belt, black pants and italian shoes ( I will die for them! Why are you so expensive dear shoes )


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 9, 2010)

from Gypsy Rose


----------



## ByRoSwim (Apr 9, 2010)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Scratch My Previous Post.
> I want EVERYTHING from that site! Lol.
> 
> 
> ...



I design and make monokinis. Right now I am having a Tax relief sale.. buy one swimsuit, get the second for 50% off. www.ByRoDesigns.etsy.com, if you are interested.


----------

